# Shout out to Microplane



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 6, 2014)

Just wanted to share some FB on a great experience I just had with Microplane's customer service. I bought their professional series of graters about a year or so ago. I used the very fine/spice grater for grating hard cheeses like Parma. After about six months the grating plate separated from the wire handle. 

Yesterday I send their customer service an e-mail. They responded within 30 minutes offering to replace my grater including free shipping. No hassles, no worries. 

I know a lot of us rely on their graters and I just wanted you to know that were all supporting company that standing behind their product.

WORD


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 6, 2014)

Hmmm...this will affect my decision the next time I purchase a grater. Thanks MB!


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 9, 2014)

Are there any graters other than Microplane. :scratchhead: I didn't think so. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 9, 2014)

I've bought a lot of micro planes over the years, and about 25% of them came to me with the blades all mooshed flat. They replace them without question, which I have always respected. The guy I work for know is kind of a weirdo about micro planes. He approves of them for grating pillowy piles of cheese on things and grating nuts, etc, but HATES them for citrus. He has been known to have full hissy fits about it. French style zest, chopped with a knife only. Opinions?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 10, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> French style zest, chopped with a knife only. Opinions?


Are you saying that using a knife instead of a zester is preferred? Why would that yield a superior product? I tend to think that by using a knife for citrus zesting its more difficult to separate the pith from the zest.


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 10, 2014)

Not me, the boss man. He insists on zest pulled off with a French style loop zester then chopped to brunoise with a knife. Something about the preservation of oils, which I semi buy.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 10, 2014)

that makes more sense. loop zester vs microplane....


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 10, 2014)

What does a loop zester look like?


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 10, 2014)

Failure. Mine is at work, I'll take a picture tomorrow


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## 99Limited (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for that pic Dardeau. That's what I've always known as a zester. Microplane's so called zester IMO is a fine grater. Microplane's tool is what I also use to grate nutmeg, which I would never say, "I'm zesting nutmeg." Even though I've used Microplane's tool to grate citrus, you leave a lot of the essential oils on the blade.


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 14, 2014)

I kind of agree that the loop zester and knife is the way to go. Any reason to enjoy using a good knife is a good excuse in my book. Also a sharp knife is less likely to tear like a grater would. Who wants to do a lab on this one?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 14, 2014)

It's funny how conversation topics go oblique. I use my MP for grating soft and hard cheese mostly. Sometime carrots. It depends on the type of zest I'm looking for. For lemon zest for tortellini or ravioli, the MP fine is preferred. Zest for marinades I prefer the loop zester. What can I say I'm a Virgo


----------



## apathetic (Aug 15, 2014)

This thread convinced me I need to get a loop zester and try the difference... Would anyone do, or do you guys have favourites?


----------



## scotchef38 (Aug 15, 2014)

I can see where the chef is coming from but i think if you zest with a microplane over a large bowl you retain most of the oils.If using a loop zester you will still lose oil and you will lose oil again when you chop the zest.However hand chopping will give you much more control of the texture so for my 2c it depends on the application which one to use.I also use my microplane to grate ginger and garlic ,it has become an indespensible tool for me.


----------



## daveb (Aug 15, 2014)

When I've wanted to show off a little I've been known to remove peel with peeler, ken cut and dice. I can't tell a difference in taste but the little bitty teeny cubes look cool.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the pro model worth buying over the traditional? I have the traditional but who doesn't need multiple Microplanes?
??


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 15, 2014)

rahimlee54 said:


> Is the pro model worth buying over the traditional? I have the traditional but who doesn't need multiple Microplanes?
> ??



The actual teeth or micro planes are the same size on both models. The pro has a larger patch of micro planes, more importantly is all stainless steel which is a requirement for my MP. Comes with a clever guard so the teeth won't get banged up in the bag.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 16, 2014)

scotchef38 said:


> I can see where the chef is coming from but i think if you zest with a microplane over a large bowl you retain most of the oils.If using a loop zester you will still lose oil and you will lose oil again when you chop the zest.However hand chopping will give you much more control of the texture so for my 2c it depends on the application which one to use.I also use my microplane to grate ginger and garlic ,it has become an indespensible tool for me.


The lemon oils would be lost because of the way microplanes cut versus knife cuts+zester. Basically, microplanes can mash and crush the oils while a well sharpened knife should cause less damage/cleaner cuts(no mashing). Ive made plenty of great meals zesting lemon on microplanes so I would consider this a matter of personal preference...Using microplanes on lemons isnt a bad idea IMO.


----------



## DDPslice (Sep 14, 2014)

Through my own comparisons I would use micro plane for toppings anything cool to cold (salads, salsas, etc) and inevitably using less becaus ethe flavor is more potent. If I'm putting zest in anything to be cooked or heated in any way I use the loop because it doesn't split the cells as much/less exposure so flavor is released slower rather than all at once.


----------

